# If only for a movement



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Is there any work that, even though you don't like it as a whole, you think deserves attention just for a _movement _or simply a _section_?

My list would begin with Hubay's 3rd violin concerto. The complete work is not really interesting, but the middle Scherzo is delicate enough to make my day.

I may continue with Busoni's piano concerto, only because of the _choired _finale.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

My personal choice is Mahler's Symphony No. 5

I'm lukewarm on the symphony as a whole. But the 4th movement Adagietto is one of the most beautiful slow movements in the entire symphonic genre.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

OMG, a lot.

Boccherini, sinfonia "casa del diavolo" op. 12 no 4 (3rd movement): inspired by Gluck, but one the best symphonic output by Boccherini.

Haydn, first movement of his symphony no 53 (Imperial). The rest is ok, but the first movement strikes by its great greatness.

Vanhal's first movement of his symphony in D minor (Bryan D2). Typical production of a second tier composer who, sometimes, reach the masters.

There are many other examples.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Let me take another angle at this very good idea... here's a very popular piece with an _overlooked_ mvmt:

*Mozart 40 in g minor*.

Everybody knows the 1st mvmt, possibly the Finale as well. But this is my favourite *2nd mvmt* in all of Mozart's output, including his concertos.

For me, the most divine passage is where the strings are playing the _fugato_ theme, with the winds playing dotted descending scales overtop.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

This thread deserves a rennecanse!

Dvorak`s romantic pieces is a great work in whole, but the last movement, the larghetto is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Debussy's* _La Mer_ - the final movt., _Dialogue of the Wind and Sea_ grabs me every time, but the other two movements don't even half as much. This is just my opinion, & I must admit I haven't heard the work for a while...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

ChamberNut said:


> My personal choice is Mahler's Symphony No. 5
> 
> I'm lukewarm on the symphony as a whole. But the 4th movement Adagietto is one of the most beautiful slow movements in the entire symphonic genre.


That's exactly what I wanted to post.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

What about a work that is good EXCEPT for one movement? Tchaikovsky's 5th Symphony. This is actually one of my favorite symphonies, but I have always felt it could be better if it didn't have that scherzo. It just does not seem to fit anywhere.

Oh well, I just have to accept its existence and enjoy the music!

And speaking of Tchaikovsky, I know it's cliche to say this, but the opening moments of his Piano Concerto no 1 are so freaking awesome. After the second go at the big tune the rest of the concerto fizzles into absolutely nothing.


----------



## maxshrek (Sep 14, 2011)

Grosse Fuge


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

maxshrek said:


> Grosse Fuge


Eh? If you mean as part of string quartet #13 then you have to be joking. Aside from the first four movements of ridiculously high quality, it also contains the Cavatina, one of the best (if not _the_ best) slow movements ever in any medium.


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

Definitely agree with Mahler's 5th, probably the best example I can think of. I'd also say both Chopin Piano Concertos have lovely slow movements but are otherwise unremarkable.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Strauss' Also Sprach Zarathustra slides from an awesome start into 'merely' interesting.

Beethoven's Op. 2, No. 3 is (in most performances) rescued from mediocrity by its finale. Michelangeli's recordings are the exception to the rule - he makes it all good.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Strauss' Also Sprach Zarathustra slides from an awesome start into 'merely' interesting.


I respectfully disagree. I thoroughly enjoy all of _Zarathustra_ except for the "Sonnenaufgang," which seems too disconnected from the rest of the work.



> Beethoven's Op. 2, No. 3 is (in most performances) rescued from mediocrity by its finale. Michelangeli's recordings are the exception to the rule - he makes it all good.


I respectfully agree.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Mahler 3rd as a whole isn't as awe-inspiring as the final movement. Between it and the opening fanfare there are many moments that I don't like at all.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> I respectfully disagree. I thoroughly enjoy all of _Zarathustra_ except for the "Sonnenaufgang," which seems too disconnected from the rest of the work.
> 
> I respectfully agree.


Yeah, the subject of this thread can only be a 'matter of opinion' anyway, and the premise is a little awkward. If it goes on long enough, someone may say that Bruckner's 3rd Symphony is saved from mediocrity by a single 'episode'.

:devil:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Chopin's 2nd Piano Sonata, the first three movements are wonderful, but the fourth falls flat.


----------



## maxshrek (Sep 14, 2011)

jalex said:


> Eh? If you mean as part of string quartet #13 then you have to be joking. Aside from the first four movements of ridiculously high quality, it also contains the Cavatina, one of the best (if not _the_ best) slow movements ever in any medium.


I wasn't joking. I consider the Grosse Fuge the best movement by Beethoven. The first mov. of op. 130 is the less interesting (except for the Sviluppo) of LvB late quartets. I agree with your Cavatina argument but the Grosse Fuge is simply of another planet.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Yup...once again Taapi took mine...the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no.1 opening movement can completely stand on its own and is the only work I don't get a bit ticked off about the crowd applauding after the first movement when I see it live; it just makes you want to stand up and cheer! 


Also, for me and one of my all time favorites...the third movement to the kv361 Serenade for Winds, 'Gran Partita' by Mozart...that is, in my opinion, one of the finest pieces of music composed in all its simplicity and beauty and can totally stand alone.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Schumann, symphony no 4. The work is average. Nothing much to it really. But the third movement, the scherzo is very good in my opinion.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Chopin's 2nd Piano Sonata, the first three movements are wonderful, but the fourth falls flat.


Wow, really? I think the fourth movement is genius.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> .
> Beethoven's Op. 2, No. 3 is (in most performances) rescued from mediocrity by its finale. Michelangeli's recordings are the exception to the rule - he makes it all good.


I respectfully disagree...I think the first two movements are the highlights of this sonata. If anything I think they save the remaining two from mediocrity! Overall it is one of my favourite early sonata's by Beethoven, with Op 7 and 10 No. 3. (not including the Pathetique, i'm calling early in this context from the first ones to the opus 10 ones, before the first 'warhorse').


----------



## HexameronVI (May 9, 2011)

Prokofiev's Piano Concerto 5. Though it's overshadowed by the 2nd and 3rd, the last movement (I believe it's the last) has a dream-like middle section that sounds very mysterious. I love it.


----------



## HexameronVI (May 9, 2011)

Lisztian said:


> Wow, really? I think the fourth movement is genius.


I know. You expect it to be Dramatic A, Lyrical B, like the first three movements, but then it just surprises you with an impressionistic florish of dark melody. Beautiful.


----------



## HexameronVI (May 9, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Chopin's 2nd Piano Sonata, the first three movements are wonderful, but the fourth falls flat.


The Fourth movement is my favorite part! Right after the funeral march, the spirits dance around in the wind...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

oskaar said:


> Schumann, symphony no 4. The work is average. Nothing much to it really. But the third movement, the scherzo is very good in my opinion.


Really? The Fourth is among my favorites, very adventurous sounding.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

oskaar said:


> Schumann, symphony no 4. The work is average. Nothing much to it really. But the third movement, the scherzo is very good in my opinion.


Introduction to the first movement alone makes that movement worth hearing. I like the whole symphony.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Thread titles used to have a certain punch to them didn't they? This one did at least. Dvorak's 5th is a pretty good symphony but it has a truly exceptional Scherzo.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

There are so many to chose from, but for now I think I'll have to forgo the rest and opt for, Mozart's thirtieth symphony if only for the first movement (perhaps the last movement is a worthy candidate as well). The first movement in particular sounds extremely pleasant me, especially the way the second subject is stated (not sure if that's the correct term) during the recapitulation.

It's a wonderful symphony and a very charming one too. That's how I've come to regard it.


----------

